# Rocky Mountain Toby



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Toby is sure a handsome boy. Love the shot of him sitting on the bench!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Well done, but it's to early for snow for me.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the pictures! I hope we get snow this year.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Great pics! Not looking forward ti wintet here but Can't wait to see Zoey in real snow for the first time!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I loved the picture of the "Toby lick"! We stayed at the campground near Lake Louise last year and had a wonderful time. We hiked up the the edge of a glacier with the dogs. I held on to their collars going back down the slope and they kept me from falling.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Tobby is sure a nice looking golden...his eyes are so expressive. Snow is so much more fun with a golden. We got our first snow today and Woody is smiling ear to ear.

Pete


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures, Toby is beautiful. Love seeing Goldens enjoying the snow.

So hard for me to imagine snow in different areas already when we're still having temps in the mid to upper 70's and a Tropical Storm in the Caribbean that could come up the Coast.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Awesome pictures!!!!

Snow already!? Is that what I have to look forward to when we move to Calgary next year :uhoh: LOL


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks, all.



jimla said:


> We stayed at the campground near Lake Louise last year and had a wonderful time. We hiked up the the edge of a glacier with the dogs. I held on to their collars going back down the slope and they kept me from falling.


Yes, Lake Louise is beautiful, even in winter. We'll be doing the Icefields tomorrow! I'll probably end up hanging on to Toby, too. 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> So hard for me to imagine snow in different areas already when we're still having temps in the mid to upper 70's and a Tropical Storm in the Caribbean that could come up the Coast.


Eeek! I hope it doesn't! Upper 70's? That was long, long ago...



Ninde'Gold said:


> Snow already!? Is that what I have to look forward to when we move to Calgary next year :uhoh: LOL


Moving to Calgary? You lucky dog! I'm sure you'll love it. As for the snow, well, according to Banff locals, it's come a little early this year. Not the norm, apparently. And Calgary is in the Foothills, at an altitude of about 1050m, whereas Toby and I (and this snow) are currently in Banff on Tunnel Mountain, at an altitude of approximately 1600m. I'm sure there will be plenty of snow in Calgary, but probably less than up here. Warm clothing is key though (unless you are a Golden Retriever). :


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Toby is beautiful 
Having so much fun


----------



## Lockabella (Sep 2, 2012)

Lovely pictures! Can't wait for the snow here


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

beautiful pics! And such a happy pup!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Love these photos and both my Toby and me--we are both envious! Lake Louise is one of the most gorgeous places in the world. I saw it as a child and I think I'm going to let hubby know we need to go see it again one day! 

Your Toby sure enjoys the snow and the fun! My little southern diva dog Tobynator was a little put off by the snow the one time we got more than a dusting and got 12.5 inches! He lifted his paws up and gave me a Ewww look. I threw a ball for him and it drifted in the snowbank and he looked at me and I imagined him telling me to go fetch that one myself!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

What an handsome boy Tobby is 

Love the pictures.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great photos. Tobby is a handsome boy. One of my dreams is to visit the Rocky moutains.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Lake Louise is one of the most gorgeous places in the world. I saw it as a child and I think I'm going to let hubby know we need to go see it again one day!


Yes, you should! It's just so beautiful here!



Dallas Gold said:


> My little southern diva dog Tobynator was a little put off by the snow the one time we got more than a dusting and got 12.5 inches! He lifted his paws up and gave me a Ewww look. I threw a ball for him and it drifted in the snowbank and he looked at me and I imagined him telling me to go fetch that one myself!


Hehe, I'm fairly certain that you imagined right, Anne. My Rusty was like that with water (although he didn't mind snow quite as much). He actually walked around puddles, no matter how inconvenient. Toblerone, on the other hand, will gladly roll in the snow, splosh through puddles (the muddier, the better), and once he's in water, good luck getting him out. 



rik said:


> One of my dreams is to visit the Rocky moutains.


Oh, you should, Rik! Dreams are there to make them come true.  And just to entice you, here are a few from today: :curtain:


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I was there when I was young. I recalled doing the greyhound travelling around Alberta... but did not try the train at that time! Nice pics - thanks!


----------

